# Affordable food for low content wolfdogs



## wolfcub (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello,

I'm currently going through a financial set-back. I'm a brewer, and make roughly $25,000 per year. Until recently, my fiancee was the breadwinner and made nearly twice that - he has recently lost his job, and we will be stretched thin between our extremely modest house payments, student loan payments and animal care. We have two lower-low content wolfdogs and an Australian shepherd mix. They have been eating well - a small amount of grain-free dog food with ground turkey, beef, beef and pig liver from a local organic farmer, chicken liver, egg and vegetables. Unfortunately, with our financial situation changing, we may no longer be able to afford feeding them in this way. Our plan is to switch to the less expensive version of the same brand of dog food, feed meat that is under $2/lb, incorporate potato into the food, add more egg and vegetables in order to make a more cost-efficient food. Does this seem like a reasonable alternative?

Please, no negativity or personal opinions on the keeping of wolfdogs. I'm a former musher, and find that most people with racing line northern breed experience are perfectly capable of handling wolfdogs.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Taste of the Wild is pretty good as far as low-cost grain-free kibbles go. 
Are you balancing the home-made portion in any way? Is the meat cooked or raw? Do you feed (raw) bones, or use a calcium supplement? Are you opposed to feeding grains? 

I currently feed two of my dogs half kibble and half raw foods. Once all the kibble is gone they will chow through my freezer of meat, then go back to half and half again. The meat in my freezer I got for free off craigslist, that is one way to keep costs down (I cannot afford to feed all three full-raw unless I get free meat, hence the half and half). I have also had a farmer sell me a dead calf for $10. Sometimes they give those away for free. Some people join raw-feeding co-ops, or order meat in bulk to help reduce cost.

My dogs get leftovers as part of their diet, about 25% or so. I keep a tupperware in the freezer for vegetable and fruit cuttings. When it is full, I blenderize them and mix into the dog's food.


----------



## AkCrimson (Oct 12, 2011)

If you do raw diet, you can look online for co ops in your area. Scour craigslist for freezer throw aways, hunter scraps, etc. You can also buy the animals from farmers (chicks, rabbits, quail, etc) but that often means it's freshly butchered or even sometimes you have to butcher. I plan on possibly raising my own meat rabbits and bird, but that can be costly to set up and is more of a long term money saver rather than a financial quick fix. At my grocery, I buy all the discounted or expired meat. I often ask butchers if they throw away their trimmings. Sometimes you can get them REALLY cheap. Also, if you know anyone who hunts you can ask for the throw aways. I lived in Alaska for 24 years so Salmon would have been a really cheap and healthy option if I had dogs at the time.


----------



## wolfcub (Apr 24, 2013)

AkCrimson said:


> I lived in Alaska for 24 years so Salmon would have been a really cheap and healthy option if I had dogs at the time.


I didn't really think of it, but I do live minutes from one of the great lakes. I could definitely go fishing. I thought about my free resources overnight, and I may use spent grain (high protein milled barley left behind from the brewing process before the hops are added) as one of the grains in their diet.

I don't feed raw. I tend to make sled dog slop/stew, and feed half recommended calories of the stew, half of Authority grain-free kibble.


----------



## wolfcub (Apr 24, 2013)

Losech said:


> Taste of the Wild is pretty good as far as low-cost grain-free kibbles go.
> Are you balancing the home-made portion in any way? Is the meat cooked or raw? Do you feed (raw) bones, or use a calcium supplement? Are you opposed to feeding grains?
> 
> I currently feed two of my dogs half kibble and half raw foods. Once all the kibble is gone they will chow through my freezer of meat, then go back to half and half again. The meat in my freezer I got for free off craigslist, that is one way to keep costs down (I cannot afford to feed all three full-raw unless I get free meat, hence the half and half). I have also had a farmer sell me a dead calf for $10. Sometimes they give those away for free. Some people join raw-feeding co-ops, or order meat in bulk to help reduce cost.
> ...


I make a stew, and feed half recommended calories of stew, half of kibble. I feed raw bones from our famer (we have an agreement of $2/lb for anything as he takes the grain from the brewery to feed his cattle - bones, meat, organs and it comes in an assorted mix). The aussie tolerates even grocery store kibble (he was eating Beneful when I adopted him), one of the dogs tolerates rice only, and one does not digest any grain whatsoever. We are currently feeding Authority grain-free kibble. I'm thinking of switching to 4health...


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

wolfcub said:


> I make a stew, and feed half recommended calories of stew, half of kibble. I feed raw bones from our famer (we have an agreement of $2/lb for anything as he takes the grain from the brewery to feed his cattle - bones, meat, organs and it comes in an assorted mix). The aussie tolerates even grocery store kibble (he was eating Beneful when I adopted him), one of the dogs tolerates rice only, and one does not digest any grain whatsoever. We are currently feeding Authority grain-free kibble. I'm thinking of switching to 4health...


people really like the 4 health..... we have a Costco membership so we are adding in their Natures Domain grainfree to our line up (but will be mainly sticking with Solid Gold Wolf cub - bison - for now)....
We have been trying to pare down our expenses as well... You are lucky to have a farmer to trade meat/bones for!.... I was thinking of raising bunnies but dont think it would be enough for our 3 big dogs and dont think I could butcher anything bigger than that myself....


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

We don't feed raw, but do provide it on occassion as a treat. We feed a quality grain free kibble, Taste of the Wild, and on occassion if we have to make it stretch we will supplement the kibble with scraps or canned dog food.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Another cheap grain free is 4health. They just came out with a grain free line. You can get it at any tractor supply store. My dogs get the grain free and regular in there rotation diets. They love it.


----------



## huntingharley (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't know where you are located but I'm in Texas and we have a brand made here called Victor and they are grain free and have a gluten free version as well that is very affordable. I think it's usually $30 for a 40lb bag


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Another vote for the 4Health Grain Free from Tractor Supply.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't know much but I've heard from owners of BIG dogs that Taste of the Wild is a good grain free option and the go-to non-premium low-cost grain-free option is Diamond Naturals Grain Free?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I have not used it but Diamond Naturals grain free is cheap. And I have one of my pups on Professional from Feeder Supply stores. It is not grain free but it is Corn, wheat, and Soy free. I can get a 35 pound bag for around $35.00.

Fromm Classic is also a good choice. However it is not grain free. It is corn, wheat, and by-product free though. I can get a 35 pound bag for around $38 I think.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Diamond Naturals is not grain free, unless they have a new formula?


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Diamond Naturals is not grain free, unless they have a new formula?


 They do. Its Diamond Naturals grainfree. Not sure about the pricing, but we were looking at the Diamond naturals extreme athlete for our big (active) dogs... I liked that it was higher (32%)protein and was corn, wheat , soy free-- and had all the joint supplements already included in the feed-- also its $37 for a 40 lb bag at our Tractor Supply...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

BernerMax said:


> They do. Its Diamond Naturals grainfree. Not sure about the pricing, but we were looking at the Diamond naturals extreme athlete for our big (active) dogs... I liked that it was higher (32%)protein and was corn, wheat , soy free-- and had all the joint supplements already included in the feed-- also its $37 for a 40 lb bag at our Tractor Supply...


I used Extreme Athlete for a couple years with Hawkeye and I really liked it.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Keechak said:


> I used Extreme Athlete for a couple years with Hawkeye and I really liked it.


WHy did you switch? I am trying to decide whether I am going to include chicken/beef dog food in our dog food rotation....we are on Bison now...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

BernerMax said:


> WHy did you switch? I am trying to decide whether I am going to include chicken/beef dog food in our dog food rotation....we are on Bison now...


Because this was higher in calories per cup (500kcal/cup compared to 470kcal/cup) and I was able to get into the kennel program with them.
http://www.nativedogfood.com/energy-level-3/


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Because this was higher in calories per cup (500kcal/cup compared to 470kcal/cup) and I was able to get into the kennel program with them.
> http://www.nativedogfood.com/energy-level-3/


Ahhh I see, very interesting!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your situation. I hope that soon there will be a turn around for your family. I have also used the 4 health dog foods and my dogs ate it. The only food that I have found that my dogs did not like was TOTW. Kind of a bummer for me. Get all excited about letting them try a new food only to have them leave most of it untouched. 

Not only scour craigslist, but post an ad on there yourself. Hang up advertisements on local bulletin boards. Is it possible you can grow your own vegetables? 

I do have to ask how do you make your sled dog slop stew?


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I am on a very low income too and switching to raw cut my food bills down a lot. I had to cut my dogs down to something cheap like pedigree and i felt like a horrible dog owner. The raw meat is just a tiny bit more expensive then pedigree. but not by much. I spend about 25-35$ bi-weekly on food for the 3 of my dogs. before I could spend $20 a week on cheap kibble. $40 a week on middle quality kibble. Get whats affordable in your area =-) do research. Its healthier too! so you don't feel bad about spending less like you do buying cheaper kibble. Your actually spending less and getting better quality then any kibble could offer.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

We have 3 wolfdogs here at the rescue. Well, one is actually in my yard with my wild bunch. Anyway, all eat 4health grain free, love it and doing quite well on it.


----------



## wolfcub (Apr 24, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation. I hope that soon there will be a turn around for your family. I have also used the 4 health dog foods and my dogs ate it. The only food that I have found that my dogs did not like was TOTW. Kind of a bummer for me. Get all excited about letting them try a new food only to have them leave most of it untouched.
> 
> Not only scour craigslist, but post an ad on there yourself. Hang up advertisements on local bulletin boards. Is it possible you can grow your own vegetables?
> 
> I do have to ask how do you make your sled dog slop stew?


Sorry for the late response! Depending on what we have fresh and available, the dogs will have a mixture of a starch, a high fat meat, sometimes fish, a vegetable, egg and lots of water. I mix kibble in after!

I'm actually becoming involved in some local non-profit farming efforts in exchange for crops, and I may have a head brewer gig (about $10,000 increase in pay) lined up soon! Fingers crossed. Thank you!


----------



## wolfcub (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for the suggestions everyone, and sorry to be getting back so late. I'm volunteering with a local non-profit farm effort in exchange for a share in food, and may have a higher paying gig lined up soon! I will be switching to 4health regardless based on the responses. Thanks again!


----------

